

Ask YC: Ruby/Python user groups? - colonhyphenp

I live near Washington, D.C. and I've been trying to come up with new ways to network and meet some local hackers/entrepreneurs.  I'm thinking that attending a local Ruby users group meeting (dcrug.org) would be a good way to get started.  Do people here tend to have good experiences with (your language of choice) user group meetings?
======
undertoad
I think it's best if you just go without expectations and see if it's to your
liking--that's really the only way to know for sure. You might be pleasantly
surprised.

I went to a group meeting similar to the one you mentioned at its inception
and was really bored, but it has to depend on the people, the presentations,
and you.

------
gtani
if you're like me, you can find worthwhile SIGs for all kindsa things: oracle,
mySQL, mac, linux, xBSD, solaris, scala/clojure/java, erlang, haskell, .NET /
F#, funct. prog'g,

Even if you're not intensively doing, say, linux tuning, or database tuning or
.NET, it's still good to keep up with developments.

